# Buying advice: Non-gaming laptop under 50k



## angie (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,
My old Dell Studio 15 just died after 5 years. Initial assessment doesn't look good.

Can you suggest me a good laptop for these requirements (I spent some time on google but was unable to find any good, will update here if I find any which meets these criteria)
Screen size : 15.6 inch 
Resolution: Better than 1366x768 (this is the No.1 priority)
Weight: Not important 
OS: DOS preferable
Battery: 6 cell preferably
Brand: Dell, HP, Lenevo, Toshiba, Asus, Acer, Sony
Graphics Card: Sufficient to play 1080p videos smoothly
Processor: fast enough for multi-tasking, Photoshop etc (core i5 ideal)
Ram: 6 GB ideal (can do with 4GB)

Extended Warranty: Would like a brand which can extend warranty to 3 years under 3k

I don't play much games these days, but if the laptop can play latest fifa at medium settings that would be a plus.

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

get Lenovo Z50 i5 FHD version.

Flipkart

Lenovo India Do Store


----------



## angie (Nov 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> get Lenovo Z50 i5 FHD version.



Thanks for the suggestion mate.
Lenevo IdeaPad Z50 FHD (Silver) 59-429623 @43k seems to be the best option as of now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

thanks for that model no.
Z50 FHD from flipkart @40k

If your old laptop can somehow be resurrected, you can get a 5k discount in exchange from flipkart 
Add another 4 gb RAM module for 2500.


----------



## angie (Nov 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> thanks for that model no.
> Z50 FHD from flipkart @40k
> 
> If your old laptop can somehow be resurrected, you can get a 5k discount in exchange from flipkart
> Add another 4 gb RAM module for 2500.



Its selling for 38k @amazon Seems like a good deal. 
BUT the lenevo India store is offering 2 year extended warranty. Can't see any such offer on amazon or flipkart.

Regarding RAM, I will have to do that myself right, I mean from a computer shop (since it has 1 unused slot)?

I need to go to a repair shop and assess the damage. Its screen went haywire at first then i rebooted. After the reboot, the screen went black after 1 minute. Now even BIOS screen won't load.

Edit: Oh wait, the warranty is there on flipkart.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess amazon seller is not getting warranty from Lenovo and WS Retail is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

angie said:


> Its selling for 38k @amazon Seems like a good deal.
> BUT the lenevo India store is offering 2 year extended warranty. Can't see any such offer on amazon or flipkart.
> 
> Regarding RAM, I will have to do that myself right, I mean from a computer shop (since it has 1 unused slot)?
> ...



RAM slots are easiest to access, you can upgrade it yourself without even going to a shop using a screwdriver. Just be sure its compatible.


----------



## angie (Nov 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RAM slots are easiest to access, you can upgrade it yourself without even going to a shop using a screwdriver. Just be sure its compatible.


Thanks. 

I am trying to check with amazon sellers if extended warranty will be applicable.
One of my friend is unsure about 1080p on 15.6 inch screen. I was checking for good laptops at 40k (1366x768), can't find any. Checked some videos on youtube of 1080p at 15.6 inches, seems good to me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

angie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am trying to check with amazon sellers if extended warranty will be applicable.
> One of my friend is unsure about 1080p on 15.6 inch screen. I was checking for good laptops at 40k (1366x768), can't find any. Checked some videos on youtube of 1080p at 15.6 inches, seems good to me.


why search for a laptop with 768p screen when a good laptop with 1080p is available in the same budget.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 29, 2014)

I think Op is confused of FHD on 15.6 inch screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I think Op is confused of FHD on 15.6 inch screen



People are comfortable with FHD  5.0" screens on phones, why wouldn't they be comfortable with FHD on 15.6" ?
I've been using a laptop with 720p screen (Lenovo R61) for 6-7 years. doesn't makes any sense to stick with that low resolution now.
@OP, FHD laptops are rare in that budget as most people end up buying dell/hp laptops with 768p screen. It's a welcoming move from lenovo to give FHD screen in low budget.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

yeah at least Lenovo is trying to give us a better screen at a more competitive price.


----------



## angie (Nov 30, 2014)

Not confused. I was just worried that the text might be too small at 1080p on 15.6 inch screen. On one forum one person was complaining about this and said zooming(on windows level) was creating problem with internet browsers. 

I was just checking for other options at 768p. There aren't any. I will go with 1080p which is my preference in the first place.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 30, 2014)

No need to zoom,
you could just increase the dpi in windows settings

and you'll be fine


----------



## angie (Nov 30, 2014)

gamefreak4770k said:


> No need to zoom,
> you could just increase the dpi in windows settings
> 
> and you'll be fine


I meant dpi settings only. One person on a forum was complaining about the text being garbled in the browsers after increasing the dpi settings.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

man I am using Fhd monitor for about 3 years and a fhd laptop for the past 1 year+ and no problem as of now and zooming always work fine.


----------



## angie (Dec 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> man I am using Fhd monitor for about 3 years and a fhd laptop for the past 1 year+ and no problem as of now and zooming always work fine.



what size is the monitor and laptop?

Going by your sig its 15.6 inch laptop. Thanks for the info.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

angie said:


> what size is the monitor and laptop?
> 
> Going by your sig its 15.6 inch laptop. Thanks for the info.


Monitor 24 inch and lappy 15.6''


----------



## angie (Dec 2, 2014)

Ordered the Lenevo z50-70 from amazon at 37.6k yesterday.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

Congo man. Do post a review later on.


----------



## angie (Dec 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Congo man. Do post a review later on.



Thanks, will do. Got it today but I am not opening the box till I successfully register for extended warranty.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

angie said:


> Thanks, will do. Got it today but I am not opening the box till I successfully register for extended warranty.



There is no relation between box opening and registration.


----------



## angie (Dec 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> There is no relation between box opening and registration.


If the registration fails/denied, then I will want to return the laptop.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

angie said:


> If the registration fails/denied, then I will want to return the laptop.



Yup bought it locally or online?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Yup bought it locally or online?



@op bought it from Amazon


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 4, 2014)

angie said:


> Ordered the Lenevo z50-70 from amazon at 37.6k yesterday.



I think Lenovo doesn't support warranty from Amazon. Can someone prove me otherwise?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @op bought it from Amazon



Oh boy. Did he bought it from lenovo certified reseller coz Lenovo is hoping to make it bad when it comes to warranty issues if purchased it from uncertified reseller.  *do not open the damm product until it get registered /B]*


----------



## angie (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, I bought from amazon. Seller is CDIT deals. I contacted the seller  and he said he recently registered with Lenevo as DBM Marketing and he  is sure about warranty.
I also contacted amazon who told me that if  seller is assuring me about warranty and registration fails, then I can  return the product.

Also on lenevopromo.net I was getting the option of DBM Marketing under online retailers.
But in the T&C, it was written that from amazon, Rocky marketing "only" and snapdeal DBM marketing etc are allowed. Not sure if that can play any part although bill doesn't say amazon anywhere. (not sure why this confusing T&C which are not even in proper grammar)

- - - Updated - - -



Night-Rider said:


> I think Lenovo doesn't support warranty from Amazon. Can someone prove me otherwise?



Rocky marketing from amazon is supported.


----------



## angie (Dec 10, 2014)

Initial  impression of the laptop- 
[STRIKE]Screen quality in terms of color and contrast  seems plain average[/STRIKE]. Everything seems a little bleached , i.e. not  vibrant. Haven't played with color settings before so will need to see  if anything can/should be done. Maybe someone can help me on this?


 Sound quality, resolution, heating : awesome
There is metallic finish on the touchpad/ keyboard area, which is great. 
Keyboard  is nice , keys are soft to press. 
Touchpad keys in comparison are  very hard to press.
Battery will provide 3.5 hrs minimum backup with screen brightness set to half and in power saver mode. Haven't tested much.

Comparing to my old dell studio 1555 (15.6 inch), this laptop is wider in length and width but is much thinner in comparison.
Overall the build quality looks good to me.

Would post an extended review with pictures if anyone wants me to.

P.S. My extended warranty and ADP are also approved. Dealer CDIT deals from Amazon is also approved for warranty offer etc.

EDIT:I went to windows 'Calibrate display' and lowered the gamma a touch. The display tones looks much better after this. Maybe the whites tend towards creamish color but i doubt its noticeable. I will need to take screenshots on my old dell studio 15 and this laptop and compare in a photo editor. So its more of a configuration issue , and maybe down to the fact that I had been using my old lappy for around 5.5 years.


----------

